# table saw rip fence



## k mccombs (May 2, 2008)

what is a good mid priced rip fence for my contractor saw. is the shop fox (grizzly) fence any good?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Delta T2 fence and rails, $150 at Lowes


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

k mccombs said:


> what is a good mid priced rip fence for my contractor saw. is the shop fox (grizzly) fence any good?


The Shop Fox Classic is basically a Commercial Biese clone. The SF Aluma Classic is a Biese Homeshop clone. Both good fence, both on the steep side after shipping compared to a T2. The Vega is another excellent consideration...easy to install and has a great microadjust feature.


----------

